# Tickets about child porn not getting read in 6 months



## ChrisHansen (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm gonna be straight: there's is absolutely no use to redirect us to the ticket system if whoever is behind it doesn't do his or her job.

It has been over 6 months now, and multiple trouble tickets about either cub porn (Some of which have been there for YEARS) or art theft have NEVER been adressed.

Art theft is already bothering. Cub porn is by far MUCH more bothering than art theft. And admins seem to be too busy masturbating at whatever they bought with the donation money to even care.
I'm not talking about paraphilic infantilism, which is completelely legal, I'm talking about real CP here, kids being fucked, fapping on eachother's faces, having dildos in their asses and such.

Now this has gone too far: I have gathered some personnal info on some of those guys. Names, adresses and such. They can be reported, legal action can be taken. You know what this means? It means that they will go at the source and whenever they see pictures like this: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4062084/ and http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1097873/ or http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2401439/ that have been staying for years on FA, you can trust me that FA can get in some fucking big trouble.

I have like a dozen of TT open, some of them from 2013, none have been answered.

You had all your chances. Doing an improper admin job is punishable by law.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simulated_child_pornography

I hope you get it fixed before they do. Good day to you.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 3, 2014)

I didnt come here for no little boys booty, I came here for yours. 
Now take a seat on my fat black bat cock.


----------



## Sylver (Jun 3, 2014)

ChrisHansen said:


> And admins seem to be too busy masturbating at whatever they bought with the donation money to even care.



It's pretty funny how as soon as someone gets angry they always pull the 'donation abuse' card and say they he/she has been using the money to buy personal items such as a new computer, a new car, or in this case commissions. I'll say the same thing I tell everyone else, get some hard evidence to support your accusations or stop spreading your made up bogus.


----------



## Erethzium (Jun 3, 2014)

Yep...I've got cub porn tickets open from _last year_ that still haven't been answered.


----------



## ClydetheTiger (Jun 3, 2014)

Cub porn is just plain disgusting and the fact thats its allowed on FA is fricking stupid and it needs to go


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 3, 2014)

ClydetheTiger said:


> Cub porn is just plain disgusting and the fact thats its allowed on FA is fricking stupid and it needs to go


its funnier that FA did ban it but unless you actively provide information that the art is cub porn they won't do anything sometimes.

"throwing 100 people at the problem might seem like a good idea...you just have to worry about that 100 people ACTUALLY all working on the problem..."


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 3, 2014)

I have my suspicions as to why these things slip through, but I won't share them just yet.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 3, 2014)

A don't expect FA to do anything since it's FA, but man these comments are a national treasure.


----------



## Ayattar (Jun 3, 2014)

Seen worse.

Also, nothing's going to happen as this is the proper link. And as you see in the case of the USA status of the cartoon child porn is blurry. And it gets even funnier when we make it furry (cartoon) child porn.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 3, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Seen worse.
> 
> Also, nothing's going to happen as this is the proper link. And as you see in the case of the USA status of the cartoon child porn is blurry. And it gets even funnier when we make it furry (cartoon) child porn.


well the only one we need to look at is the Virginia case due to the FA servers are in Virginia...
though that case the guy went to jail anyway cause he had actual child porn along with the drawing ones
the other cases the person still got hit with obscenery (or that other one where the person had ACTUAL child porn)....Maine on the other hand only went after the guy cause he had usernames on child porn sites, but only found drawings of such


----------



## Erethzium (Jun 3, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Seen worse.
> 
> Also, nothing's going to happen as this is the proper link. And as you see in the case of the USA status of the cartoon child porn is blurry. And it gets even funnier when we make it furry (cartoon) child porn.



Analyzing the wording, it seems that drawn/"virtual" CP is only illegal if it's depicting an "actual" minor, IE a minor that actually exists. So as long as the child porn isn't based on an actual child, it's not illegal. While that's still a grey area, it's not one that furries have to worry about because "cubs" aren't based on any real human beings.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 3, 2014)

Yeah you really can't do anything with cubs, I guess. And all those TTs are just gunna sit there and rot.


----------



## kayfox (Jun 5, 2014)

1. Legal gray area aside, the site has a policy about it, so it should go away.
2. The ticketing system is garbage, it would be the first thing I would revamp if I were revamping the site.
3. FA users create hundreds of tickets a day, it would be difficult for the admins to go through all of these.
4. Threatening to call the cops in on a site is not really something that you should do if you intend on continuing to use that site.
4a. Especially if the report is frivolous.
5. Did you donate?  If you didn't, why are you complaining about the abuse of other people's money, like mine?


----------



## Lobar (Jun 5, 2014)

Just straight-up report anything that seems illegal to the cops.  TTs are worthless; this way there's at least a possibility something may come of it.


----------



## Ayattar (Jun 5, 2014)

kayfox said:


> 5. Did you donate?  If you didn't, why are you complaining about the abuse of other people's money, like mine?



It's a donation not subscription so your argument is invalid. Though, I do agree with your demands.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 5, 2014)

Lobar said:


> Just straight-up report anything that seems illegal to the cops.  TTs are worthless; this way there's at least a possibility something may come of it.


 You'll destroy us all that way. Effective, but not a good idea.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 5, 2014)

There are bigger fish to fry on FA than some cub porn artists.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 5, 2014)

Dont you mean whales?


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 5, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Dont you mean whales?



There are tuna to fry when we're focusing on anchovies


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 5, 2014)

Indeed.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 5, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> You'll destroy us all that way. Effective, but not a good idea.



Only if you still have some sense of attachment to this festering shithole.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Jun 6, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> You'll destroy us all that way.


FURSECUTION


----------



## DeCatt (Jun 7, 2014)

Oh sweet Jesus why did I click those links.


----------



## TheArchiver (Jun 8, 2014)

A full business week has passed since this thread's creation.
Not even a forum mod has addressed the issue let alone the main heads of the site.

Amazing how nothing can say everything.


----------



## UnburntDaenerys (Jun 8, 2014)

If anyone wants to try, the Fearless Leader has set up a journal for people to post ticket numbers on the mainsite.

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/5827356/

Wish I'd seen that before I closed out my tickets from October.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 8, 2014)

Apparently more admins or w/e are going to come onto the team soon. What happens to all of the staff? Or is there like 60 staff members now? I don't understand, because there was JUST recently a staff hiring.


----------



## TheArchiver (Jun 8, 2014)

UnburntDaenerys said:


> If anyone wants to try, the Fearless Leader has set up a journal for people to post ticket numbers on the mainsite.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/5827356/
> 
> Wish I'd seen that before I closed out my tickets from October.



Instilling false hopes in his community...
Outstanding.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Jun 8, 2014)

Clayton said:


> I don't understand, because there was JUST recently a staff hiring.


FA has a high admin turnover, peeps lose their shiny @s overnight without a single blip in the Fender journals.

Guess it's that time of the year again.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 8, 2014)

Gryphoneer said:


> FA has a high admin turnover, peeps lose their shiny @s overnight without a single blip in the Fender journals.
> 
> Guess it's that time of the year again.


I'm just wondering why, and wondering why it seems to just be an "eh, we'll get more" thing.
It just seems like something one would work on. I've been here since 2007 and it hasn't changed for the better..???
Maybe.. just maybe... _staff who will actually answer mod tickets and not be lazy assholes should be hired instead of BFFs?_
Maybe then they won't quit after a month?


----------



## TheArchiver (Jun 16, 2014)

Clayton said:


> Maybe.. just maybe... _staff who will actually answer mod tickets and not be lazy assholes should be hired instead of BFFs?_
> Maybe then they won't quit after a month?



Let's not even begin to delude ourselves into thinking that will change. 
Mr. Wan was put on the coding team for his status in the fandom _alone_ (among other less competent staff members). I couldn't care less what Piche said to the contrary.

Not to say all staff choices were poor. I'm sure some do their job well enough.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 16, 2014)

TheArchiver said:


> Let's not even begin to delude ourselves into thinking that will change.
> Mr. Wan was put on the coding team for his status in the fandom _alone_ (among other less competent staff members). I couldn't care less what Piche said to the contrary.
> 
> Not to say all staff choices were poor. I'm sure some do their job well enough.



I figured that was over and done with, and that's why FA was offering positions for new coders..?

(I'm really not caught up on any of this)


----------



## PheagleAdler (Jun 17, 2014)

TheArchiver said:


> Instilling false hopes in his community...
> Outstanding.



False hopes. Because after replying to that journal, he totally DIDN'T read my old trouble tickets, right? He followed through on that journal, and answered a LOT of tickets, although I can't speak for everyone, I know I'm not on the top of his list.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 17, 2014)

PheagleAdler said:


> False hopes. Because after replying to that journal, he totally DIDN'T read my old trouble tickets, right? He followed through on that journal, and answered a LOT of tickets, although I can't speak for everyone, I know I'm not on the top of his list.



eh....it doesnt change the fact of "you have a problem with trouble tickets not being answered"
him doing that, shows that


----------



## PheagleAdler (Jun 17, 2014)

Verin Asper said:


> eh....it doesnt change the fact of "you have a problem with trouble tickets not being answered"
> him doing that, shows that



did the OP even make an attempt to comment on that journal? No? Maybe he should.


----------



## TheArchiver (Jun 17, 2014)

PheagleAdler said:


> False hopes. Because after replying to that journal, he totally DIDN'T read my old trouble tickets, right? He followed through on that journal, and answered a LOT of tickets, although I can't speak for everyone, I know I'm not on the top of his list.



You can't speak for everyone. Thank you for proving to me you understand this. You can speak for yourself though, and great! He addressed yours... 
One trouble ticket. Great...
Just one. 



PheagleAdler said:


> did the OP even make an attempt to comment on that journal? No? Maybe he should.



And why should he? It's the staff's job to already be on top of trouble tickets.
Continue damage controlling. I insist.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Jun 17, 2014)

TheArchiver said:


> You can't speak for everyone. Thank you for proving to me you understand this. You can speak for yourself though, and great! He addressed yours...
> One trouble ticket. Great...
> Just one.
> 
> ...



Two. I had two tickets. And he addressed many others.

Why shouldn't he comment on that journal, may I ask you? It would be the intelligent thing to do if he wants his tickets answered in a more timely manner. Yes, it is the staff's job to be on top of trouble tickets, but quite frankly, if you don't care enough to be aggressive with your tickets, or follow up at any point, what's the point? You obviously don't care.

You're not the OP so please don't answer for him. If all you have to do to get someone to read your ticket(s) is to comment on a journal, I'd do it, regardless of how competent the staff happens to be. But yeah, go ahead and bash me for 'damage control' geez, it's not like I have any common sense or anything.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 18, 2014)

PheagleAdler said:


> Two. I had two tickets. And he addressed many others.
> 
> Why shouldn't he comment on that journal, may I ask you? It would be the intelligent thing to do if he wants his tickets answered in a more timely manner. Yes, it is the staff's job to be on top of trouble tickets, but quite frankly, if you don't care enough to be aggressive with your tickets, or follow up at any point, what's the point? You obviously don't care.
> 
> You're not the OP so please don't answer for him. If all you have to do to get someone to read your ticket(s) is to comment on a journal, I'd do it, regardless of how competent the staff happens to be. But yeah, go ahead and bash me for 'damage control' geez, it's not like I have any common sense or anything.


cause the fact still stands

"he answered your two, in his journal, that he made" congrats? I'm sure neer could hand the large pile instead of asking the user base that are watching him (ps I dont even have neer on watch, but hes watching me for some damn reason, then again maybe cause I'm a trouble maker and got suspended twice from the site for stirring up problems)

again its: Its bad for the boss to do this, if some of his employees arent when its part of their job to do so.
on top of that
"he made it that its better to contact a staff admin to get your problem finished instead of going thru the system."

What's the damn point of a system, if the problems are gonna sit there till the next time Neer decides to open up to deal with the tickets themselves cause somehow despite keep on adding more people to help with the work (which they either leave, or dont leave) leaving still a larger pool for those who do help and try to work on the pile.

so in the end

"You are not the userbase, so dont speak for us either"


----------



## PheagleAdler (Jun 18, 2014)

Verin Asper said:


> cause the fact still stands
> 
> "he answered your two, in his journal, that he made" congrats? I'm sure neer could hand the large pile instead of asking the user base that are watching him (ps I dont even have neer on watch, but hes watching me for some damn reason, then again maybe cause I'm a trouble maker and got suspended twice from the site for stirring up problems)
> 
> ...



The point is, he's making a conscientious effort to answer tickets. Yes, there's a problem, and tickets need to be addressed on a regular basis to prevent this from happening, but that doesn't give you reason to say the OP shouldn't post in the journal. I think it would do him some good.

And good to know he's watching you, I can understand that because the way you're arguing with me, makes sense that you'd be labelled a troublemaker.


----------



## RTDragon (Jun 18, 2014)

You know you really are being defensive again though i'm not really surprised at this. Though you really have no idea at how long people have been waiting patiently for TT though i've posted in the journal myself. that same journal is somewhat offputting hunting them at random as he goes. Seriously i doubt this will go well at all. 

And i don't really need someone who has a short fuse to speak for my behalf or anyone else either. I really don't understand by now there would be new admin to help with the backlog this is really sad to see how bad this is.


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 18, 2014)

I don't see how Dragoneer making a journal to answer specific people's tickets suggests that he didn't answer many tickets before. Believe me, he does.


----------



## chesse20 (Jun 18, 2014)

Kalmor said:


> I don't see how Dragoneer making a journal to answer specific people's tickets suggests that he didn't answer many tickets before. Believe me, he does.


Like once a week or once a month or every couple of months?

also I can't even find where to look at tickets


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 18, 2014)

PheagleAdler said:


> The point is, he's making a conscientious effort to answer tickets. Yes, there's a problem, and tickets need to be addressed on a regular basis to prevent this from happening, but that doesn't give you reason to say the OP shouldn't post in the journal. I think it would do him some good.
> 
> And good to know he's watching you, I can understand that because the way you're arguing with me, makes sense that you'd be labelled a troublemaker.



I'm labeled as a trouble maker due to picking the more chaotic choice on matters FA goes through, I got watched after choosing to support LexyEevee views that pretending holes don't exist don't fix em.

If you believe that arguing in turn which a debate is about labels me as a troublemaker, then I feel much more sad about you as just how I feel about some furries believe you are a troll for just disagreeing with em...

OP DIDN'T need to go to that journal, OP SHOULDN'T have to go to a journal to get their problem solved.
Neer doing that journal DOES show theres something wrong, heck its already known that if you contact neer, he'll go out of his way to solve the problem right there and then...but something is wrong if a person can literally skip the process by just going to the admins. Its like anything else just going "hey instead of sending an email to support email, just send it to our personal email instead and we'll resolve it"
Heck maybe Neer actually saw there was a problem and HAD to take it upon himself even more to get the problems resolved...

Just going "well OP should've just gone into that journal" ISNT SOLVING THE PROBLEM AS A WHOLE as anyone not watching Neer isnt gonna get their problem solved. I'm only hoping that after all this Neer (using the Fender account as journals made by that account are SITE WIDE) makes it known that the trouble ticket system needs rework...by not throwing more people at it but reworking how the system is...

but hey what do I know...I'm a trouble maker by society's definition...for I wont accept a quick fix, I want a real fix



Kalmor said:


> I don't see how Dragoneer making a journal to answer specific people's tickets suggests that he didn't answer many tickets before. Believe me, he does.


oh we know he does, twitter also shows that...
we just wondering when will he accept that there be a problem with his trouble ticket system and needs an actual fix instead of throwing more people at it...


----------



## Socks the Fox (Jun 18, 2014)

Why is there a backlog of TTs? Why is 'neer cherrypicking instead of working from the oldest? Heck, like 25% of old tickets are probably no longer valid and can be closed without needing to even do anything. Make progress on the queue without showing favoritism, cut down on the average age at least a little, what's to lose?


----------



## Xaerun (Jun 18, 2014)

Socks the Fox said:


> Why is there a backlog of TTs? Why is 'neer cherrypicking instead of working from the oldest? Heck, like 25% of old tickets are probably no longer valid and can be closed without needing to even do anything. Make progress on the queue without showing favoritism, cut down on the average age at least a little, what's to lose?


Administrators are grouped into different category tickets, with training relevant to that category given to each administrator. Harassment administrators deal with tickets relating to harassment, and so on. I'm actually moving into that category myself. It's possible the cub porn administrators are still getting to those tickets. Dragoneer covers a range of tickets himself, and trust me, there's a lot. When you have tickets submitted for things such as "Uh yeah so this user has an otherkin-phobic slur in their shout history", they get in fast. Non-valid tickets are closed pretty much the moment they are noticed.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 19, 2014)

Xaerun said:


> Administrators are grouped into different category tickets, with training relevant to that category given to each administrator. Harassment administrators deal with tickets relating to harassment, and so on. I'm actually moving into that category myself. It's possible the cub porn administrators are still getting to those tickets. Dragoneer covers a range of tickets himself, and trust me, there's a lot. When you have tickets submitted for things such as "Uh yeah so this user has an otherkin-phobic slur in their shout history", they get in fast. Non-valid tickets are closed pretty much the moment they are noticed.


see this is helpful, as it does give insight

So I take it that the groups are grouped base on the Trouble ticket larger groups rather than the individual ones?
Does that mean we'll actually have someone who does specialized in 3d stuff ACTUALLY knowing their stuff...cause really it does get annoying to get that "ONE" person (those who do reports on that know who I'm talking about) to go thru 32 hoops to prove the image should be removed...to only go "nope its fine"


----------



## Xaerun (Jun 19, 2014)

Verin Asper said:


> see this is helpful, as it does give insight
> 
> So I take it that the groups are grouped base on the Trouble ticket larger groups rather than the individual ones?
> Does that mean we'll actually have someone who does specialized in 3d stuff ACTUALLY knowing their stuff...cause really it does get annoying to get that "ONE" person (those who do reports on that know who I'm talking about) to go thru 32 hoops to prove the image should be removed...to only go "nope its fine"



Hey dude, sorry it took so long for me to reply! I had an exam today, so I've been ran off my feet.
I've been out of the loop for quite a while with the study I've had to do (final year blows) but as I recall, yes, there are uhh... broad groups, I guess would be the term? And yes, the person removing your 3D stuff will likely know their stuff (which is better than someone like me doing it, I couldn't tell you a damn thing about all that junk).

Otherwise, hope I kind of clarified a little bit about behind the scenes. Happy to help with other questions, if I can remember stuff.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Jun 19, 2014)

RTDragon said:


> You know you really are being defensive again though i'm not really surprised at this. Though you really have no idea at how long people have been waiting patiently for TT though i've posted in the journal myself. that same journal is somewhat offputting hunting them at random as he goes. Seriously i doubt this will go well at all.
> 
> And i don't really need someone who has a short fuse to speak for my behalf or anyone else either. I really don't understand by now there would be new admin to help with the backlog this is really sad to see how bad this is.



I'm being defensive? I have a short fuse? Well it's easy to see things that way when you have radical views and argue with anyone who disagrees with you at every turn. Seems like you're the one with the short fuse.

Now I'm confused about the whole system myself, why any old tickets are being ignored and such, of course I've wanted to help out since a few years ago, but I don't seem to possess the necessary qualifications to join the team.

At the very least, posting in the journal gave you a slightly better chance of seeing a response to your open tickets.



Verin Asper said:


> I'm labeled as a trouble maker due to picking the more chaotic choice on matters FA goes through, I got watched after choosing to support LexyEevee views that pretending holes don't exist don't fix em.
> 
> If you believe that arguing in turn which a debate is about labels me as a troublemaker, then I feel much more sad about you as just how I feel about some furries believe you are a troll for just disagreeing with em...
> 
> ...



You're a troublemaker because you feel the need to argue with me for something pointless. I don't think debating alone constitutes trouble making.

As far as that journal goes, yes it shows there's a problem, but yes, the OP should have gone to that journal, unless he thinks his issue is no longer important. The system may be imperfect, but refusing to work with what you have isn't going to make things better. 

We all want a real fix, I'm not arguing against progress or any sort of improvement to the site.


----------



## RTDragon (Jun 19, 2014)

^ And my point has been validated with that statement.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 19, 2014)

PheagleAdler said:


> You're a troublemaker because you feel the need to argue with me for something pointless. I don't think debating alone constitutes trouble making.
> 
> As far as that journal goes, yes it shows there's a problem, but yes, the OP should have gone to that journal, unless he thinks his issue is no longer important. The system may be imperfect, but refusing to work with what you have isn't going to make things better.
> 
> We all want a real fix, I'm not arguing against progress or any sort of improvement to the site.


"Something Pointless"
By Idola's law, then why are you even here
You are the kind of person who prefers an echo chamber than ACTUAL debate, cause anyone choosing to bring up flaws to your point, or bring up alternate views to your point is are radicals or trouble makers.
Notice that I havent argued with RTD, or anyone else who do share the same views while in a different path point in the same direction, its also seems that anything involved with FA, you tend to defend the crap out of FA (hence some people going "you are brown nosing").

but heres something
NO, OP DIDNT need to go to that journal to get the problem fixed
hundreds to THOUSANDS of users do not NEED to go to that journal to get their problem fixed (which had no guarantee their problems would be fixed) 

So...I'm gonna do something my 10th year english teacher did...

"What are you going to say..if OP DID go to that journal and DID post about those 3 trouble tickets, and the problem wasnt solved?"

cause praise be to Idola: "your actual weakness is that you don't think of the full picture"


----------



## PheagleAdler (Jun 19, 2014)

Verin Asper said:


> "Something Pointless"
> By Idola's law, then why are you even here
> You are the kind of person who prefers an echo chamber than ACTUAL debate, cause anyone choosing to bring up flaws to your point, or bring up alternate views to your point is are radicals or trouble makers.
> Notice that I havent argued with RTD, or anyone else who do share the same views while in a different path point in the same direction, its also seems that anything involved with FA, you tend to defend the crap out of FA (hence some people going "you are brown nosing").
> ...



Ha, you're hilarious. I'm defending nobody. My first post in this thread was a suggestion that the OP post in that journal, perhaps it could have helped. And of course you haven't argued with RTD, you guys share the same views, and are constantly 'This'ing each other's posts. 

I know the OP shouldn't have to go to a journal to get a problem resolved, but I'm hoping this is just a temp fix.

I could try to offer other advice if posting in the journal did not work - perhaps sending an email or poking Dragoneer or the site on Twitter. Of course I'm critical of the administration, I just don't tend to show it a lot, instead I offer hope and suggestions for improvement, I also try to help out with threads in the forums as you can see by some of my latest posts.


----------



## RTDragon (Jun 19, 2014)

PheagleAdler said:


> Ha, you're hilarious. I'm defending nobody. My first post in this thread was a suggestion that the OP post in that journal, perhaps it could have helped. And of course you haven't argued with RTD, you guys share the same views, and are constantly 'This'ing each other's posts.



Actually this is when your dead wrong right here. To be honest i'm surprised you are this clueless, as well as ignorant. Verin has made a lot of points in this thread as well as others in a civil discussion especially based on facts, and evidence that all you can even do is make excuses blaming others on your own shortcomings as a response. Seriously you are not fooling anyone at all. If your smart enough i would really suggest you look at various facts and evidence before you post something else on this thread.

If you think me, Verin as well as others who posted are troublemakers, and radicals then you sir need to get a thicker skin cause you really can't handle discussions very at all well when your points get torn apart.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Jun 19, 2014)

RTDragon said:


> Actually this is when your dead wrong right here. To be honest i'm surprised you are this clueless, as well as ignorant. Verin has made a lot of points in this thread as well as others in a civil discussion especially based on facts, and evidence that all you can even do is make excuses blaming others on your own shortcomings as a response. Seriously you are not fooling anyone at all. If your smart enough i would really suggest you look at various facts and evidence before you post something else on this thread.
> 
> If you think me, Verin as well as others who posted are troublemakers, and radicals then you sir need to get a thicker skin cause you really can't handle discussions very at all well when your points get torn apart.



So I'm ignorant because I don't like what either of you are saying, is that right? It's not that you guys are wrong, it's the way you approach the subject. This post is a prime example of that, you have to attack me, call me stupid, claim my "shortcomings" (whatever you think they are) are the reason I'm responding the way I am.

Seriously though, if all you guys can do is attack the administration for their incompetence and not offer any constructive alternatives, you are clearly being radical. Stop denying it, and try to help out for once.


----------



## Xaerun (Jun 19, 2014)

Hey, guys, could you relax a bit, stop tearing each other up? Let's keep it civil, yeah?


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 20, 2014)

Isn't the legality of artwork depicting minors sexualized a gray area of the law? Any times people have been imprisoned that had artwork depicting sexualized minors those people also had pictures of actual minors being sexualized...I don't think there's ever been a case, at least in the US, revolving around people being imprisoned for artwork specifically that sexualized minors. The laws regarding depictions in artwork also address it in a way where it could be seen as legal to posess.

In any case, if its against FA's rules and there is pornographic cub artwork still there, that's a problem that needs to be resolved.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 20, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> Isn't the legality of artwork depicting minors sexualized a gray area of the law? Any times people have been imprisoned that had artwork depicting sexualized minors those people also had pictures of actual minors being sexualized...I don't think there's ever been a case, at least in the US, revolving around people being imprisoned for artwork specifically that sexualized minors. The laws regarding depictions in artwork also address it in a way where it could be seen as legal to posess.
> 
> In any case, if its against FA's rules and there is pornographic cub artwork still there, that's a problem that needs to be resolved.


I dunno...Canada is p-cool where they will arrest you for having lolicon doujins if you tried to enter the country with it :V




Xaerun said:


> Hey, guys, could you relax a bit, stop tearing each other up? Let's keep it civil, yeah?


Fine I'll stop, I'll treat em like I treated Ben


----------



## PheagleAdler (Jun 20, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> Isn't the legality of artwork depicting minors sexualized a gray area of the law? Any times people have been imprisoned that had artwork depicting sexualized minors those people also had pictures of actual minors being sexualized...I don't think there's ever been a case, at least in the US, revolving around people being imprisoned for artwork specifically that sexualized minors. The laws regarding depictions in artwork also address it in a way where it could be seen as legal to posess.
> 
> In any case, if its against FA's rules and there is pornographic cub artwork still there, that's a problem that needs to be resolved.



It's definitely a grey area of the law, we're not even talking about human child pornography being drawn. I don't know if there's anything in the law books that deals with that specifically.

But you're right, if FA doesn't want cub porn on the site, then it should be taken down.


----------



## Xaerun (Jun 20, 2014)

PheagleAdler said:


> It's definitely a grey area of the law, we're not even talking about human child pornography being drawn. I don't know if there's anything in the law books that deals with that specifically.
> 
> But you're right, if FA doesn't want cub porn on the site, then it should be taken down.


I'm not familiar with American law, but recently in New South Wales, Australia, a man was registered as a sex offender and treated as having child porn because he had porn of Bart and Lisa from The Simpsons on his computer. That's state precedent, though, so I don't know what is around federally? It's complicated, I guess.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 20, 2014)

Xaerun said:


> I'm not familiar with American law, but recently in New South Wales, Australia, a man was registered as a sex offender and treated as having child porn because he had porn of Bart and Lisa from The Simpsons on his computer. That's state precedent, though, so I don't know what is around federally? It's complicated, I guess.


we had several odd cases, but for us its on a state level, as some states have no real laws towards it while some do, but need additional things
Like two cases the people did go to jail, but only cause they had actual child porn along with the art.


----------



## CerusSerenade (Jun 23, 2014)

Laws against child porn were made out of fear of kidnapping children and filming porn to become an industry, so they made anything related to it punishable in severe ways.

In this case we have drawn characters who are neither human nor related to real cause of concern in society. Any decent lawyer would get a case in this area of law dismissed in the U.S. I can't say for other countries, but considering how messed up some places are like Uganda I don't put much faith in humanity.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 23, 2014)

CerusSerenade said:


> Laws against child porn were made out of fear of kidnapping children and filming porn to become an industry, so they made anything related to it punishable in severe ways.
> 
> In this case we have drawn characters who are neither human nor related to real cause of concern in society. Any decent lawyer would get a case in this area of law dismissed in the U.S. I can't say for other countries, but considering how messed up some places are like Uganda I don't put much faith in humanity.


eh Decent yes, but its still the representation is why its more of a problem, because then some states could just have furry art listed under zoophilia if they are stupid enough :V


----------



## CerusSerenade (Jun 23, 2014)

Verin Asper said:


> eh Decent yes, but its still the representation is why its more of a problem, because then some states could just have furry art listed under zoophilia if they are stupid enough :V



Which again is why I say "decent lawyer" considering that it has nothing to do with the case and should be objected to not even seconds after it's mentioned.

In any case, we have no idea how many tickets there are compared to active admins, and sorting through them takes time. At the same time it shouldn't take 6 months to a year to get to a ticket when potentially illegal material, such as real child born, could have been uploaded.

But in response to the OP, you're not going to get anywhere other than maybe make the site shutdown due to lack of money after the trial if the prosecution was really bored enough to pursue something as trivial as this. Attorney fees are draining on most people, and I doubt this site would survive regardless of the result. The real reason you're doing what you're doing is that you're feeling spiteful and want to take the site down, not be righteous and remove supposed "child porn" which is not even here.


----------



## Xaerun (Jun 24, 2014)

CerusSerenade said:


> Which again is why I say "decent lawyer" considering that it has nothing to do with the case and should be objected to not even seconds after it's mentioned.
> 
> In any case, we have no idea how many tickets there are compared to active admins, and sorting through them takes time. At the same time it shouldn't take 6 months to a year to get to a ticket when potentially illegal material, such as real child born, could have been uploaded.
> 
> But in response to the OP, you're not going to get anywhere other than maybe make the site shutdown due to lack of money after the trial if the prosecution was really bored enough to pursue something as trivial as this. Attorney fees are draining on most people, and I doubt this site would survive regardless of the result. The real reason you're doing what you're doing is that you're feeling spiteful and want to take the site down, not be righteous and remove supposed "child porn" which is not even here.


Hi Cerus!
Unfortunately, due to my inactivity thanks to my university commitments, I can't actually tell you how many administrators are active and solving tickets. Sorry about that! Since the uni semester is over, I should be able to get considerably more involved, which means more accurate responses to you guys' questions. I am sorry this particular poster has seen a 6 month plus wait time on their tickets, though, and I'll send that through to higher ups. Protecting FA legally is a pretty big priority for me.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 24, 2014)

CerusSerenade said:


> Which again is why I say "decent lawyer" considering that it has nothing to do with the case and should be objected to not even seconds after it's mentioned.
> 
> In any case, we have no idea how many tickets there are compared to active admins, and sorting through them takes time. At the same time it shouldn't take 6 months to a year to get to a ticket when potentially illegal material, such as real child born, could have been uploaded.
> 
> But in response to the OP, you're not going to get anywhere other than maybe make the site shutdown due to lack of money after the trial if the prosecution was really bored enough to pursue something as trivial as this. Attorney fees are draining on most people, and I doubt this site would survive regardless of the result. The real reason you're doing what you're doing is that you're feeling spiteful and want to take the site down, not be righteous and remove supposed "child porn" which is not even here.



It falls under "better safe than sorry" which is a common thing to do. We could wait till theres an actual case then again with some furries ousted for child porn when the majority of that group actually drew other things like how the more recent one drew Bara porn very few actually drew cub porn along having actual child porn.

While we do have cases in the US of people being found with lolicon the majority of the time its cause they had actual child porn (like in one case the person frequent a child porn site but didnt have ANY actual child porn just lolicon). While for right now most people believe a person can't get arrested for having cub porn on their comp alone, we don't know if any furry porn can still get hit with this lovely thing: obscenity charge.

So far we can assume only two things will happen: either the Obscenity charge of what happen to that guy in Iowa, or like that person Maine that just had the case dropped outright. 

I'm not counting the virginia case (as FA is located in Virginia thus have to follow Virginia state laws) as due to that guy was also receiving actual child porn, and the Missouri case said that guy got 3 years...


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 24, 2014)

xaerun you remind me of the new employee at mcdonalds who is super eager to do his job and then all the other employees see this and kind of shove work off on him cause they know he'll do it


----------



## Xaerun (Jun 24, 2014)

Clayton said:


> xaerun you remind me of the new employee at mcdonalds who is super eager to do his job and then all the other employees see this and kind of shove work off on him cause they know he'll do it


I have been both this employee and the shover. The worst time for this was when the McDonalds I worked at back then released a burger that contained mushrooms. Those mushrooms were gross as heck. Those were dark days.

edit: Also I'm one of the staff members who's been around for a while, I'm more like that manager who is always super psyched about people hitting sales targets and over-friendly about failure to hit targets


----------



## PheagleAdler (Jun 25, 2014)

Xaerun said:


> I have been both this employee and the shover. The worst time for this was when the McDonalds I worked at back then released a burger that contained mushrooms. Those mushrooms were gross as heck. Those were dark days.
> 
> edit: Also I'm one of the staff members who's been around for a while, I'm more like that manager who is always super psyched about people hitting sales targets and over-friendly about failure to hit targets



The Angus Mushroom & Swiss...yeah they don't have Angus anymore.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 25, 2014)

Xaerun said:


> I have been both this employee and the shover. The worst time for this was when the McDonalds I worked at back then released a burger that contained mushrooms. Those mushrooms were gross as heck. Those were dark days.
> 
> edit: Also I'm one of the staff members who's been around for a while, I'm more like that manager who is always super psyched about people hitting sales targets and over-friendly about failure to hit targets



You're my fave staff member


----------



## Xaerun (Jun 25, 2014)

Clayton said:


> You're my fave staff member


Thanks
You can use my staff discount I guess, my manager's not in today

Edit: Hey, Vivisector! Actually, it was Wolf-Bone who labelled me as "toxic and negative" on the General Time Wasting Forum (or whatever they were using back then, I can't find a reference link). I used it as a user title because I found the criticism comical. I am typically one of the least negative staff members involved, so I found his doubt of me in terms of character kind of funny. Props to ColonThree, though. My email was denied from y'all's forum, otherwise I'd say this directly.


----------

